# Camping World Pooler Georgia



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Let start off by saying the people are very friendly there, the store and sales staff are great...now Service.
I had a problem with my air mattress and table a little while back; it is under warranty and I called CW on the 20th of June to schedule an appointment to get it looked at. On the 27th (appointment day) I brought it there and we went over the problems also at this time I scheduled a outside wax job. That Friday they called me and said the wax job was finished and they were waiting to hear from Keystone about the warranty and if I wanted to pick it up I can do so. this is now July 5th (service closed the 4th) I picked it up and was told they would call me as soon as they heard from Keystone. Each week I called them and still got the same answer. On July 25 they told me the same thing but this time I hung up with CW and called Keystone. To my surprise they said the warranty work was approved on the 5th of July and they (CW) were called and informed so on that day, so while I was on the phone with Keystone they called CW and told them again, Keystone said all they had to do is order the parts. I called CW back and confirmed they were told the warranty was approved and they told me they just had to order the parts. Scheduled ANOTHER appointment with CW to get warranty work done on the 3rd of August, dropped it off....fast forward to the 12th, CW called and said it was done but they still had to order some parts (air mattress).....OMG over a month to get a simple fix done......and still had to order stuff....Never again will I get warranty work done at this store.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

If it makes you feel better, service at my local CW is no different. I had a structural issue and got the run around for about 6 weeks. I finally called Keystone and the work was completed in 2 days. They knew I caught them lying but would never admit it. 
Personally, I would have told them to send me the mattress and switch it out myself. BTW, I will never use CW service or by another rv there again. Three strikes your out.
Congrats on your rig.
Steve


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I use the CW in Byron, Ga. They have always done everything as promised, on time and right the first time. I have also used Campers Inn which is just accross 75, they have also givin me good service. Mid-state RV referd me to them on my fridge recall a few years back because they stopped handling Outbacks & Campers Inn picked it them up.---Mike


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

therink said:


> Personally, I would have told them to send me the mattress and switch it out myself.


I would have but the table support to make it a bed also fell off so I made them fix it, and I noticed that there are no "new" parts installed, the only thing they had to order *was* the mattress..



> I use the CW in Byron, Ga


Temping but a little far for me, but Boat and RV 30 miles up 95 is a Keystone service center also....guess I'm going there from now on.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have bought twice, from CW, and I, too, have been dissatisfied with service at one of their locations, in Oakwood. Kept my motorhome for like THREE MONTHS and didn't do any of the work they were supposed to do!
Fixing to take this motorhome, into Woodstock, where I bought it, for some warranty work from our shake-down trip, we took. 13 days & 12 nights, we were able to find all the problems, so we can get everything addressed at once. The hydraulics on the auto-leveling has a problem, along with some minor issues, and a leak. They said they would need to keep it probably 2 weeks, to get the authorizations, parts and work completed. They seem very
proficient, there....I hope there's no problem!!
It's getting to be nice camping weather, so I'm ready to go!!
Darlene


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Update: the only part they had to order was a replacement mattress, it is now over a month and still no mattress, I call them every couple of days to check on it and get the same answer "it takes a while"....really?


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

It is going to snow in hell....my mattress is in.....


----------



## outbackmomma (May 5, 2011)

To anyone reading this and looking to buy an RV from ANY Camping World.....Lesson learned. DON"T DO IT!!!! I love love love my Outback. But I so regret buying from that place. Camping World, Burlington, WA.....rip off city. Sorry to all of you who have had bad experiences too. It's so wrong.


----------



## JGentry (Nov 5, 2013)

Camping World in Oakwood and Woodstock, GA are terrible! Bad experience and both locations. We love our Outback but will never go back to another CW!


----------



## MiltonDan (May 28, 2014)

Camping World in Byron Georgia is pathetic! Bought new 298RE from them 3 months ago and it had a defective couch. Was told they would take care of it as soon as we got back from the maiden voyage. Three months later and the dang couch still hasn't even been ordered! Pathetic excuse of customer service from the top on down! Wish I had read Camping World reviews before I traded in my nearly perfect camper! Never again will I give that place any business or recommendations! Every time I call or visit the store I'm given some line of B/S as to what the issue is.
Frustrated!!!!!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Just a quick kudo for the Camping World in Council Bluffs. Iowa. I had a hot bearing problem on the maiden voyage of my 210RS. I stopped at CW because I wasn't familiar with the Council Bluffs area. The DW and I were hundreds of mile from home and the trailer was brand new. The service department took their time and found that the castle nut on the hot axle was not being retained properly. The spindle was drilled too far out and the cotter pin was not holding the nut from turning. Under warranty the service department worked with Dexter. The resolution was the add an extra washer to behind the nut to allow the cotter pin to engage properly. It took a seasoned technician some time to look at the problem and determine a fix. He came to the right conclusion and working with the customer (me) and Dexter the problem was fixed. We spent the night in Council Bluffs and enjoyed the Texas Roadhouse for dinner.

Camping World needs to hear the good with the bad. They all are independent and your complaints and kudos can be addressed here:

Camping World Corporate Contact


----------

